# AIUTO!!! Problemi con svgalib [RISOLTO]

## cl1ck

Ciao a tutti

ho un problema con svgalib

qualsiasi programma che carico che funziona su X non parte e mi esce con l'errore:

```

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

e mplayer da il seguente errore:

```

vo_mga: Couldn't open /dev/mga_vid

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.0)!

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.0)!

VO XOverlay need a subdriver

[gl] Using 4 as slice height (0 means image height).

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.0)!

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.0)!

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

vo: couldn't open the X11 display (:0.0)!

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Not running in a graphics capable console,

and unable to find one.

Not running in a graphics capable console,

and unable to find one.

svgalib: Failed to initialize mouse.

Not running in a graphics capable console,

and unable to find one.

```

Ho gia' consultato altri topic nel forum ma non ho risolto il problema.

Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?

A proposito sto usando XOrg su gentoo 2004.1Last edited by cl1ck on Fri Aug 20, 2004 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## motaboy

Ogni programma o solo quelli che tenti di far partire da un utente (anche root) differente da quello con cui se loggato?

----------

## cl1ck

qualsiasi programma, sia da utente che da root

----------

## motaboy

Non ho capito una cosa, ma tu sei in X no? altrimenti riceveresti un errore differente (Cannot connect to X server). 

Da dove li avii i programmi?

----------

## cl1ck

sono in X. e' quello che non capisco...

i programmi li avvio sia da terminale che da menu

ma solo da terminale vedo l'outputLast edited by cl1ck on Fri Aug 20, 2004 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## motaboy

Se in X e stai usando un terminale grafico per avviare programmi. quindi il terminale grafico funziona. Quali sono i programmi che non funzionano, tutti a parte il terminale grafico?. Prova di essere piú chiaro. tipo se sei sotto in DM (kde, gnome, fluxbox, xfce, twm...), quali programmi non funzionano, etc... se no non capisco nulla.

E poi cosa centrano le SVGALIB? (c'é solo un errorino relativo ad esse riportato da mplayer, ma l'errorone é un altro)

----------

## cl1ck

allora

vediamo se risesco a essere piu' chiaro.

1) sto usando gnome 2.6 (non voglio uscire altrimenti mi sa che non si avvia piu' X)

2) i programmi che non funzionano sono:  qualsiasi che funziona in X  e danno il seguente errore:

```

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0

```

3) un terminale e' gia' aperto, se ne apro  un altro, non si avvia.

[/b]Last edited by cl1ck on Fri Aug 20, 2004 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cl1ck

sto riscontrando un altro problema:

sto facendo l'aggiornamento del sistema

si e' bloccato su x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1

```

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (12 of 166) x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1 to /

 * Due to inconsistencies in xorg-x11 vs xfree handling of glext.h a userspace

 * is necessary for you to use opengl-update-1.8; Please do the following

 * mv /usr/X11R6/include/GL/glext.h /usr/lib/opengl/xfree/include

 * You may then remerge opengl-update-1.8 successfully

!!! ERROR: x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 38, Exitcode 0

!!! Userspace problem needs fixing

```

potrebbe esserci qualcosa di attinente al mio  problema?

----------

## motaboy

Visto che non si avvia piú niente fai bene a non uscire.

Prova a portarti su una shell testuale (CTRL-ATL-F1), loggati come root e prova a avviare un nuovo server X + gnome per esempio:

```

xinit /usr/bin/gnome-session -- :1

```

e vedere se va. In questo modo avvii un nuovo server X senza dovere chiudere il vecchio. Se va vuol dire che X é ancora integro.

Per tornare al vecchio premi CTRL-ALT-F7 mentre per andare su quello che hai aperto CTRL-ALT-F8.

----------

## motaboy

 *cl1ck wrote:*   

> sto riscontrando un altro problema:
> 
> sto facendo l'aggiornamento del sistema
> 
> si e' bloccato su x11-base/opengl-update-1.8.1
> ...

 

Se leggi dice che devi fare quella manovra e poi ripartire l'emerge.

Comunque se stavi aggiornando puó darsi che hai aggiornato qualcosa che non ti permette di fare partire programmi, non saprei.

Prova il metodo che ti ho detto sopra.

----------

## cl1ck

facendo partire il nuovo server X in un'altra console funziona e funzionano anche i programmi.

mi sa che c'e' qualche problema di permessi per l'utente, dico bene?

----------

## motaboy

Fai un'ultima prova, prova a farlo partire da utente normale, se va vuol dire che é tutto ok, e probabilmente l'aggiornamento ti ha causato qualche problema col server giá avviato. Perció puoi riavviare l'X non funzionante e vedere se lo fa ancora.

----------

## cl1ck

facendolo ripartire da utante normale in un'altra sessione funziona tutto.

Ora chiudo la questa sessione e (spero anche il post).

a fra poco...

----------

## cl1ck

FUNZIONA!!!

a volte mi sembra di essre un po imbecille!!! dovevo soltanto riavviare X   :Embarassed: 

Spero di non ricevere troppe bestemmie da parte vostra....

Grazie comunque del validissimo aiuto....

----------

